# No communication to transmission module



## Roguedan (Oct 27, 2020)

Any ever had this code u0101 I don’t have a professional scanner but need help to check in right direction thanks 2017 rogue sport


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This code indicates a failure in the CAN (Controller Area Network) which is a serial communication line for real time application. It is an on-vehicle multiplex communication line with high data communication speed and excellent error detection ability. According to the FSM, the ECU lost communication with the TCM. The code is saying: When ECU is not transmitting or receiving CAN communication signal of OBD (emission-related diagnosis) with TCM for 2 seconds or more.

It could be a problem with the cabling or the connectors on the ECU or the TCM. Check the connectors for tightness and insure there is no oxidation on the pins.


----------



## Roguedan (Oct 27, 2020)

rogoman said:


> This code indicates a failure in the CAN (Controller Area Network) which is a serial communication line for real time application. It is an on-vehicle multiplex communication line with high data communication speed and excellent error detection ability. According to the FSM, the ECU lost communication with the TCM. The code is saying: When ECU is not transmitting or receiving CAN communication signal of OBD (emission-related diagnosis) with TCM for 2 seconds or more.
> 
> It could be a problem with the cabling or the connectors on the ECU or the TCM. Check the connectors for tightness and insure there is no oxidation on the pins.


Thanks there is oxidation on wires I rewired already but notice some oxidation when rewiring further down the wire when peeling back I’ll just rewire again and let you know


----------

